# Where to Find Laterite



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

I have been reading up on alot about DIY substrates and the one thing that keeps coming up is the LATERITE soil. Is there a specific place where I can find this locally? 

I live in Atlanta.


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

HI Skinns,
Aquarium Pharmceuticals sells laterite gravel in I think 22 oz bags at most pet stores. Just add one ounce of it to 2/3s of the gravel per gallon of water of the tank. You would need 75 ounces for a 75 gallon tank. Then cap this substrate with the remaining 1/3 of the gravel.

Steve Pituch


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

THanks Steve. I will start calling the LFS's. What about granite sand or river sand for the top. I want to have a black bottom tank and I keep hearing about "Sandblasting Sand" Does that sound right ? Are there other options for black types.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Carib-Sea has a black sand product, Tahitian Black Moon Sand.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have had good success with laterite in my 75. I have noticed it being sold locally, where it wasnt before. Hopefully you will find a good local source. I purchased mine from bigals online.


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

skinns said:


> I live in Atlanta.


Petsmart and Petland both sell First Layer Laterite here in the atlanta area. I would suggest finding it dirt cheap online, printing out a coupon, and going to petsmart and having them pricematch. I doubt you will find it any cheaper at any of the LFS around here (Most are extremely overpriced). I have one tank that has a flourite/gravel/laterite mix and I get really great results.

Matt


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

You might want to check out ceramic (pottery)supply stores in your area. Laterite is a type of clay that is sometimes used by potters and ceramicists to add color to clay bodies and glazes. This is also a good source for dolomite and calcium carbonate, both used in glazes. 
Be sure to check the chemical make up of the laterite here as they can be quite variable, depending on how and where it was mined. Some laterites found in these places have a high amount of Bauxite (form of aluminum) which can be harmful to your fish. The good thing is that all materials from ceramics supply stores are always analyzed and correctly labelled (or they should be!) so you know exactly what you are getting. 
On a side note, here in Hawaii, laterite is everywhere! Just dig down a couple of feet and there it is!!! The Islands are are made of this stuff, among other things... like concrete.

Aaron


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for all tips. I have been also looking for the "Hartz Ph5-litter" heard that its basically just like literite, and with no luck I have not come across it. Tried Kroger, Wal-Mart, Publix and no luck. 

Flourite. Now I need to find this. Any Ideas?


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

Kitty litter is dry clay that turns to mud in your tank. The water will be so cloudy you will not see your plants. Laterite is crushed rock that does not dissolve in water. Get the AP Laterite.

Steve Pituch


----------



## Jeff Kropp (Apr 25, 2004)

What ever happened to Substrate Gold?
___
Jeff


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Jeff,

Is that the one made by Sera? My lfs has some and I always wondered about it


----------



## georgiadawgger (Jun 14, 2004)

skinns said:


> THanks Steve. I will start calling the LFS's. What about granite sand or river sand for the top. I want to have a black bottom tank and I keep hearing about "Sandblasting Sand" Does that sound right ? Are there other options for black types.


You could try Eco-complete. Its a dark, almost black color and there would be no need for any additional laterite or gravel. As mentioned, you can print out an ad and take it to petsmart and get a price match. I use this and it looks pretty darn good...and makes the fish colors much more intense. Of course when I move back to Atlanta I'll be switching completely to fluorite.


----------

